# Building a computer



## ndp (Oct 25, 2005)

I want to build a good computer or have one built for me but I am not sure what are the best parts to use. I want a computer that is decent for gaming. I do like my games. I also want something that would make a good media center. The problem that I am having is that I do not know what motherboard and processor would be best and what work well together. PLEASE HELP.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

some idea of budget would help


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, you could build a decent 754 system for about $500, or an awesome 939 for about $1500.

Really a price range would help. Then we can start pointing you in the right direction.
Also if there are feature you really want, like an LCD monitor instead of CRT, or a DVD RW make a note of it.


----------



## Old Bob (Dec 18, 2004)

ndp,

Check out this site.

http://www.pcworld.com/howto/article/0,aid,116993,00.asp


----------



## ndp (Oct 25, 2005)

I want to leave room for upgrading it in the future. I am thinking up to $1300 keeping in mind that I can upgrade stuff like the cdrw drive. I would like a dvd rw but it is not necessary for immediate use. don't need a monitor.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

> I also want something that would make a good media center


Then you'll want a Hauppuage PVR-150mce for radio and TV
http://www.axiontech.com/prdt.php?src=PW&item=73418
$70.72

Windows MCE: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=32-102-311&depa=0
$130.95

A good remote for MCE:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16880100851
$41

To make the PC fit well within your budget, I'm not going to go with a top of the line HTPC case which can run $250+.. Instead I'm going to look for one that will fit in with a entertainment center nicely, is compact, and reasonably (or can be made) quiet..

I'd recommend the Aspire X-Qpack w/420w PS, take your pick.. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&Category=0&minPrice=&maxPrice=&Go.x=0&Go.y=0

The power supply should be good enough to push a decent video card.. High power doesn't go well with micro atx or home theater equipment..

Going through cpu's, I'd pick a Athlon64 simply for "Cool and Quiet", and the Venice core which beats the winchestor core while staying in your budget.. Toledo core is unfortunately out of your price range for now..

looking through Newegg's stock, we find the sweet spot, a 3200+ Athlon64 Venice core for $152. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103535

The stock heatsink is both quiet and should work fine for your needs..

Next a motherboard and ram.. We would want a good nforce4 based board in microatx form factor. It leaves us two choices from Newegg.. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...scription=socket+939+nforce4&srchInDesc=micro

Both have excellent reviews.. If you do encounter any problems though (as some reviewers on Newegg had), newegg's great RMA service will kick in untill you get it right.
$80

I'll be back to post the rest.. Dinner's waiting on me.


----------



## ndp (Oct 25, 2005)

What is a better processor AMD or Intel?


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Ok dinner's over.. Let's see what we got so far..

$71+
$131+
$41+
$93 (case)+
$80 (motherboard)+
$152 cpu
------------
$568

Now we need some drives and memory..

A pioneer 110 DVD+/-RW fits the bill. $46

For memory, we want at least 1gig of decent quality DDR3200.. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820223030
$80

Price is now = $694

For a hard drive, buy a seagate 160gig 7200rpm drive for $40 AR at best buy.. Then expand later.. (would include price before rebates, but their website is down..)

For video, I'd recommend a 6800, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814133155
$170

price is now: $904

Spend the rest on a monitor, and adaptors to connect to your video equipment.


----------



## ndp (Oct 25, 2005)

let me know what you all think of this motherboard. http://www.asrockamerica.com/Products/K8combo.htm


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

> What is a better processor AMD or Intel?


Depends on what your doing with it..

AMD beats Intel on games.. Plus the "Cool and Quiet" technology becomes handy for a media center..

Intel may have a lead over AMD for video encoding times, but it's not going to be great enough to make a sizeable difference..

Also, the Venice core Athlon64's are great overclockers..


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

As far as the AsRock mobo, I'm actually running that board in a media center now.. It's not a bad board by any means.. But you'd need a bridge card to switch to a socket 939 cpu on it, which would cost you $40 or more after shipping.. Also, the AGP is going to be outdated very quickly.. 

I'd pay the extra bit to go with a socket 939 board with PCI-E.. It'll keep you from being outdated before you start..

Forgot to mention, the ASrock mobo also has a ton of jumpers on the board and not a very good return policy if you get the jumpers wrong and fry it.. 

I built a machine for the dispatcher's son at work, and he fried the board within two months trying to install the bridge card by himself.. Since I got the board for only $30 refurbished, I replaced it for him free of charge, but I warned him that I wouldn't do it again if his teenager tried to upgrade it himself..


----------



## ndp (Oct 25, 2005)

Good to know. I have a collegue that is raving about it saying it seems like such a good motherboard (he hasn't used one yet though). So from what your saying, it really isn't that beneficial for upgrading even with the 2 sockets.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

It gives great performance for the cost, but the upgradeability is limited to the near future only.. I would only recommend it to someone that's at rock bottom budget..


----------



## ndp (Oct 25, 2005)

Good to know. I will tell them that. I am looking into the suggestions you gave me. I appreciate it. I am open to all other suggestions as well. I know everyone has there preferences. I like all suggestions.


----------



## provobis (Sep 5, 2005)

I will either build a new system to replace my old computer hardware and software which is outdated, or buy the basics at Sams or another commercial outlet if affordable. I expect the monitor and keyboard will come with the new computer hardware and OS (the OS probably will be XP) but I won't need a printer, copier, fax since a new Canon MP780 does all that. 

I really need some advice about copying all my files and any other software that I need to keep, to the new system. Presently I use a removable IDE hard drive and hard drive frame to copy the entire partition which actually clones everything and overwrites the old hard drive data. I use the Western Digital Data Lifeguard software to do this which requires the use of WD hard drives only (which I now have). Originally I did that to have frequent back ups that could (replace) be interchanged with the "C" drive. This has worked so well for many years that I would like to keep that for usage with the new system, so the question is are there any suggestions and/or advice on how to do that? Or....alternately is there a better backup system than Western Digital that uses removable drives for security/crash backup reasons?


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

> I really need some advice about copying all my files and any other software that I need to keep, to the new system.


I use Alohabob PC relocator Ultra Control, for my migration needs.
http://www.alohabob.com/products/pc_relocator_ultra_control/index.asp


----------

